# ما معنى أن المحرك Turbo Charger؟



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الإخوة الأكرام ..... حياكم الله


عندي سؤال عن المحركات ... وهو: ما معنى أن المحرك Turbo Charger؟

أرجوا الرد ، لا هنتم


----------



## eng.osamaa (24 يونيو 2009)

سيدي العزيز
المحرك turbo charger يعني ان في المحرك ضاغط يعمل على ضغط الهواء داخل السلندر
وهذا الضاغط يأخذ حركته من توربين يتحرك بواسطة ضغط الغازات الخارجة من المحرك
وهنالك نوع اخر يسمى super charger ويختلف عن النوع الاول بأن حركة الضاغط تؤخذ من
قشاط موصول مع المحرك وهذا النوع تكون فعالية الضاغط اكبر .........


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

مهندس أسامه ,,, مشكور على المعلومة 

أرجوا التوضيح أكثر، حفظك الله


----------



## eng.osamaa (24 يونيو 2009)

*صور وشرح*

اخي العزيز 
اضغط على الرابط وسترى صور وشرح اكثر
http://images.google.jo/imgres?imgu...=135&prev=/images?q=turbo+charger&gbv=2&hl=ar


http://www.atvonics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام
لدى مروري وجدت الموضوع
http://www.answers.com/topic/turbocharger
وفقك الله


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الكرام .... بارك الله فيكما


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يونيو 2009)

يوجد ملف بالمرفقات عن التيربو
ارجو ان يفيدك​


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

يسلموووووووو أخوي على الملف


----------



## انيس الروح (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين كتير وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

thx


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووورين اخواني


----------



## black88star (20 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

